# Betrug mit 01805 Nummern ?



## kaulee (27 Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich gesehen habe dass ich eine Kabel-BW Rechnung (Triple-Flat, TV, Internet, Telefon) über 104,- erhalten habe, gegenüber sonst so knapp über 70,- habe ich mal meine Rechnung gecheckt und gesehen, dass scheinbar immer eine ganz bestimmte Nummer -> 01805 913141 z.Teil mehrmals pro Tag angerufen wurde. Dies allerdings zu Zeiten an denen garniemand zu Hause war (meine Frau und ich sind beide berufstätig). So kamen im April knapp über 30,- allein für diese Rufnummer zustande. Daraufhin habe ich alle weiteren Rechnungen in diesem Jahr kontrolliert und siehe da, diese Nummer taucht im Dez 2012 erstmals auf. Zunächst mit nur einem Anruf und kleinem Betrag. Danach steigert es sich so langsam blieb aber immer unter 100,- weshalb mir das auch erst jetzt aufgefallen ist. In Summe sind das aber schon locker über 100,- die alleine an diese Nr. anfallen.
Bei KabelBW habe ich ein Prüfprotokoll gem §45 TKG angefordert und die Sperrung dieser Nr. verlangt. Mal sehen was als Antwort kommt.
Nach googlen der Nummer bin ich bei einer Fa tenios als Anbieter der Nr. gelandet

tenios GmbH
Josef-Lammerting-Allee 16 - TechnologiePark
50933 Köln

Interessant finde ich , dass diese fa tenios eine Tel-Nr haben -> +49 22155400300
von der ich in letzter Zeit zig mal angerufen wurde, aber entweder nicht zu Hause war , oder einfach nicht abgenommen habe. (Unbekannte Rufnummern nehme ich grundsätzlich nicht an).

Auch diese Firma wirbt mit einem Routing von Anrufen.
Kann es eine technische Lösung geben, dass mich diese Fa anruft und dies irgendwie als ein Anruf meinerseits bei einer Ihrer 01805 Nummern deklariert wird ?? Gibt es evtll eine technische Möglichkeit, dass ein ganz normaler Anruf von meinen Festnetz oder aber ein unbeantworteter Anruf von außerhalb auf meinen Festnetzanschluss ohne mein Wissen und Zutun auf diese Servicenummer geleitet wird ?

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich um das zu unterbinden ?

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2013)

//offtopic//

Für die älteren Mitglieder: Die tenios hieß früher Nummerndirekt und war ein Ableger der in-telegence
Über die genauen Umstände, wie diese Nummer auf Deine Rechnung kommt, kann ich derzeit nichts sagen.
Ich würde mir mal Gedanken zum Thema TKG §45i machen.

siehe z.B.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/2008/1...cher-haben-recht-auf-genauen-prufbericht-2399

Leider wird dies die meisten Anrufe nicht mehr abdecken.

Sorry, Du hast ja schon ein Prüfprotokoll beantragt... Dann mach Dich trotzdem schlau, wie ein solches auszusehen hat (falls Du's noch nicht weißt)


----------



## kaulee (31 Mai 2013)

So, inzwischen kam die Antwort von KabelBW. Erwartungsgemäß nicht zufriedenstellend . Die machen keine Anstalten da weiter nachzuforschen. Interessant ist auch, dass man sich weigert Servicerufnummern zu sperren. Somit hätte ich keinerlei Möglichkeit diese Anrufe zu unterbinden. Ich habe jetzt nochmal eindringlich den Prüfbericht/Protokoll gemäß Paragraf 45i Absatz 3 eingefordert und erklärt dass ich mit einer Versicherung des externen Abrechners nicht einverstanden bin. 
Hier die mail von KabelBW:

"vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Bitte entschuldigen Sie unsere verspätete Antwort auf Ihr Anliegen.
Das Abrechnungssystem für Telefonate unterliegt den ständigen Kontrollen einer externen Firma. Dieses Unternehmen bescheinigt uns die korrekte Abrechnungs- und Erhebungsgenauigkeit. Daher können wir belegen, dass das fragliche Telefonat über Ihren Anschluss geführt wurde. 
Bitte prüfen Sie, wer außer Ihnen noch Zugang zu Ihrem Anschluss hat. 
Eine Sperre der Servicedienstrufnummern bietern wir derzeit noch nicht an.
Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis."

Bleibt interessant.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Teleton (31 Mai 2013)

Es gibt doch eigentlich nichts Besseres als die Nichterfüllung der Verpflichtungen aus §45i TKG.


> ...Dieses Unternehmen bescheinigt uns die korrekte Abrechnungs- und Erhebungsgenauigkeit....


Die Zertifizierung nach §45g TKG ersetzt nicht die individuelle Einzelfallprüfung nach §45 i TKG. Im späteren Prozess kann der Kunde dann kurz darauf hinweisen dass er mehrfach die Prüfung und Vorlage der Doku gefordert hat, wenn sie fehlt hat der Anbieter i.d.R. Pech gehabt.


----------

